

Node.js and Go application: Optimizing for speed and scalability (Part 1) - rubybean
http://engineering.poptip.com/post/36017972164/nov-12-poptip-performance-report

======
nickpresta
That grey font on dark background is almost impossible to read.

~~~
rubybean
thanks -- will fix

